# 2016 Canadian visa gang



## Pinpraxy (Nov 22, 2015)

Guys and girls... can we start this thread for understanding how to proceed to apply Canadian visa ... share our views....


----------



## LazarusLong (Nov 2, 2015)

Pinpraxy said:


> Guys and girls... can we start this thread for understanding how to proceed to apply Canadian visa ... share our views....


Which one? And not trying to be difficult, but aren't there countless threads about this already?

Cheers...


----------



## Pinpraxy (Nov 22, 2015)

LazarusLong said:


> Which one? And not trying to be difficult, but aren't there countless threads about this already?
> 
> Cheers...


Thank you... but i couldn't find any relevant inputs... Are you waiting for your Visa grant.. how did you apply? what are the procedure for the same... I have sent my document for WES verification.. waiting for the result....


----------



## LazarusLong (Nov 2, 2015)

Pinpraxy said:


> Thank you... but i couldn't find any relevant inputs... Are you waiting for your Visa grant.. how did you apply? what are the procedure for the same... I have sent my document for WES verification.. waiting for the result....


I'm going ICT and PR via spousal in parallel (ICT first since spousal would take too long in my instance as I'm needed in Canada this year).

If you're looking for specifics on various visa types, the search button will be your friend 

EDIT: There's a thread literally a few threads down talking about WES: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...s-living-canada/975986-re-wes-evaluation.html


----------



## Pinpraxy (Nov 22, 2015)

LazarusLong said:


> I'm going ICT and PR via spousal in parallel (ICT first since spousal would take too long in my instance as I'm needed in Canada this year).
> 
> If you're looking for specifics on various visa types, the search button will be your friend
> 
> EDIT: There's a thread literally a few threads down talking about WES: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...s-living-canada/975986-re-wes-evaluation.html


thank you so much LazarusLong... its so kind of you.. i was just going thru the same...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Pinpraxy said:


> Thank you... but i couldn't find any relevant inputs... Are you waiting for your Visa grant.. how did you apply? what are the procedure for the same... I have sent my document for WES verification.. waiting for the result....


Immigration to Canada is nothing like immigration to Australia... _completely *different*_ process.

Clearly you have no idea how it works in Canada, and the so called "Visa Gangs" that exist over on the Australia branch won't work in this branch.

You do not just apply to a province to come to Canada and ~>poof<~ you're in. The process is much more detailed than that... you have to qualify to join the Express Entry pool and then have enough points in the pool to meet minimum ranking required to obtain an Invitation to Apply (ITA). After you have received an ITA, you are still _not_ guaranteed clearance to come to Canada... your application must be assessed for completeness and accuracy and the relevant criminal and travel history checks must be made. Only once your application has been approved will you be allowed to come to Canada.

ETA: Here is a listing of all of the past minimum ranking score draws that have taken place since the program started in January 2015. I would advise that if you don't have a job offer or a Provincial Nomination, if your CRS score is less than 450 then you have little hope of receiving an ITA... the lowest draw has been exactly 450 and nothing lower.

Also note that for the English Language exam, IELTS is the only non-Canadian based English language exam that is acknowledged by CIC Canada... you _do *not*_ have the option to use a PTE English exam result like you can in Australia. If you send in a PTE English result, your application will be refused.

I would suggest that you have a look at this video for


----------



## Pinpraxy (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you WestCoastCanadiangirl.... it was an informative video... i am applying through an agent... as you rightly said .. i couldn't find any thread as of Australia.... that's the reason for me to start this thread.. which will help us to guide each other....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, you should keep in mind that the Express Entry is a) _continuous intake_ - people can apply to join at any time of the year and as such, there are no caps on how many people can be in the pool at one time and b) the program is designed in such a way that the best all-round qualified candidates receive an ITA, so it while you might not be able to change your age, education level or work experience points, you can try to increase your CRS score by improving your English language score.

Also note, please don't think that you can just start studying French _now_ and score high enough on the French assessment exam to use the points assigned from that. Unless you already have a background/experience with the French language, you can't learn to read/write/speak or understand spoken French quickly enough to score highly enough on the assessment exam to be able to use those points... I took French in High School for 4 years and read it and speak it coherently (but not fluently or with much sophistication) with my husband on occasion but I would require several weeks to a couple of months of review/speaking only French to my husband in order to hope to be able to score well on the assessment exam.


----------



## Pinpraxy (Nov 22, 2015)

No not at all trying on French side.. Only English ..... hmmm .. oh thank you for the info.. how long it takes to get an invitation..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Pinpraxy said:


> Thank you WestCoastCanadiangirl.... it was an informative video... i am applying through an agent... as you rightly said .. i couldn't find any thread as of Australia.... that's the reason for me to start this thread.. which will help us to guide each other....


As I said previously, a "Visa Gang" thread won't be helpful on this branch.

The process for everyone is exactly the same, and the application process is pretty simple to follow (i.e. you _do *not*_ necessarily require an immigration agent to help you (why waste your money on an agent when they really cannot do anything for you that you won't already have to do yourself... they can't sit your English exam for you, they can't get your education transcripts, they can't get your work reference letters etc.... _you_ will have to do all of these things yourself [and pay any applicable fees for the exam and transcripts etc]... if your "agent" says that they can get you a job in Canada, they are lying to you).

you check to see if you qualify to use Express Entry.

you complete your Express Entry online profile.

your CRS score is established and you join the pool of candidates.

your profile is valid for 1 year.

you then wait for your CRS score to be drawn in order to receive an ITA... as stated before, if you don't have a score of about 450 or more, your chances of receiving an ITA are pretty slim.

the only way(s) to improve your CRS is to either improve your English score, get a _valid_ job offer from a Canadian employer (often via the Job Bank) or secure a provincial nomination (PNP)... the job offer and PNP will earn you 600 points which will be added to your Express Entry profile and will automatically qualify you for an ITA in the next draw after your profile has been updated with the job offer/PNP.


Six hopeful immigrants to Canada may join the pool at the same time, but that doesn't mean that all six will receive an ITA and even if they do receive an ITA, it doesn't mean that they'll all receive it at the same time... once you've joined the pool, the whole "timeline" process no longer works, as each profile moves at its own pace, depending in the profile's CRS score.


----------



## LazarusLong (Nov 2, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> As I said previously, a "Visa Gang" thread won't be helpful on this branch.
> _<snip>_


Complete side note.. what the heck is a visa gang? Is it as dodgy as it sounds?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Pinpraxy said:


> No not at all trying on French side.. Only English ..... hmmm .. oh thank you for the info.. how long it takes to get an invitation..


How long it takes is wholly dependent on your CRS score... if your score is higher, say 450 or more, you're more likely to receive an ITA than if your score is <450. 

As stated before, a CRS of 450 is the lowest drawn score so far in the time that Express Entry has been in operation... also keep in mind that even if your score is >450 that doesn't necessarily guarantee that you will receive an ITA... whilst 450 has been the lowest drawn score so far, that doesn't mean that _every_ draw will be 450; there can and there _will_ be fluctuation on what the minimum score will be and nobody outside of the government of Canada knows what the minimum score on the next draw will be.... on the January 6, 2016 draw, the minimum CRS score required was 461 points whilst on the January 13, 2016 draw was 453... so your 450 will not have been enough to earn you an ITA.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

LazarusLong said:


> Complete side note.. what the heck is a visa gang? Is it as dodgy as it sounds?


I have no idea... it's a term that the people over on the Australia branch have come up with and OP is trying to introduce here.


----------



## Pinpraxy (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you Westcoastcanadiangirl... you had been very helpful..


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Pinpraxy said:


> No not at all trying on French side.. Only English ..... hmmm .. oh thank you for the info.. how long it takes to get an invitation..


I am in agreement with WestCoastCanadianGirl.. you should try for yourself..
I have started my WES process and taking the test on 2nd of april.. i can share my notes with you if you want.


----------



## Pinpraxy (Nov 22, 2015)

vishal7 said:


> I am in agreement with WestCoastCanadianGirl.. you should try for yourself..
> I have started my WES process and taking the test on 2nd of april.. i can share my notes with you if you want.


Dear Vishal,

Thank you for the input... what test is it.. IELTS??? 

Do visa process have any kind of employment verification or personal interview or something like that... once we submit all the documents??

Thanks in advance.

Regards 

Manju


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Pinpraxy said:


> Dear Vishal,
> 
> Thank you for the input... what test is it.. IELTS???
> 
> ...


Have you not had a look at the video in sticky that says "How Express Entry Works" ? 

Also, have you had a look at this website.

As stated before, IELTS is the only non-Canadian based English assessment exam that is accepted/recognised by CIC. You _cannot_ submit a PTE English exam result like you can for Australia... if you submit a PTE exam result, your application will be refused.


----------

